#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Controle de Hoarios Hotspot

## yazazel

Boa noite, sou novo suando Mikrotik.

Uso um um hotspot com bridge simples com usuario de senha para controle de banda aqui na empresa, porem preciso colocar controle de horarios e dias no hotspot para ter um controle maior sobre a utilização da rede. Alguem poderia me ajudar?

----------

